# uhm..how can i know if my pigeon is pregnant?



## FrostFox09

uhm..by the way,how long till she produce an egg?

i just got my pair of pigeon..and they're in a quite small cage..

can dey mate der?

thx for answering..

-frost foxsnow


----------



## Mindy

When your talking small, how small is small? What is the diameter of the cage? If they are in a small cage I hope you give them some out time. They need to spread there wings for at least a couple hours a day. Every pigeon is different. I have received pigeons and a week later I have an egg. Then some I didn't get one for 2 weeks. One layed one 3 days later. If they are truly happy with there arrangement they will give you an egg. Are they inside or outside? And what state or country do you live in? Is it really cold where your at right now? If its cold and you don't give them heat then I would replace the eggs with fake ones, because its so easy for the babies to freeze to death. min


----------



## Jay3

FrostFox09 said:


> uhm..by the way,how long till she produce an egg?
> 
> i just got my pair of pigeon..and they're in a quite small cage..
> 
> can dey mate der?
> 
> thx for answering..
> 
> -frost foxsnow


Why are you keeping them in QUITE A SMALL CAGE? They need room to move and time out of the cage. If you are keeping them in a tiny space, then I'd say that you don't have room for them to hatch babies. Pigeons need room, and time out of the cage to exercise, and if you are going to breed them, then they need more room. These are living things, and you need to read up on their needs before getting them. Are you going to give them some sort of enclosure? I would do that before trying to breed them.


----------



## Victor

Hi Frost Foxnow.

Yes, as previously said to you a pigeon needs room to move around. If your pigeon can flap his wings and stretch (and they do!) he has to do so without hitting the side of the cage. Now if you have two in a cage, well, that complicates their living space. 

When a pigeon mates they always produce TWO eggs within a few days, so do be careful becacause a pigeon is good at mutiplying.



I have a pigeon coop that contains 10 cages. They go out in an enclosed aviary for playtime, sun and exercise. Their cages ar small rabbit cages and are large enough for them to flap their wings . Mine stay in their cages at night.


Can you either post a picture of the cage? If not, measure it and tell us the dimensions of their cage that you have them in.


----------



## Ingy

I fully agree that a very small enclosure isn't good for any bird--they may not want to make an egg in such a small spot. I say, get a cage that they can stretch their full wingspans out in and comfortably hop in and around in.

When they decide they are going to lay an egg....there is a few behaviors to look for. The male will often do a "bow coo"--which is when he will puff up his crop (neck,) hoot or coo loudly, and move his head up and down, as if he were taking a bow to the female. He'll do this a lot, to try to impress his lady.

The girl, well, she'll start to "sing". You'll recognize the song right away--usually, my girl, who laid eggs often (infertile,) never sang this song until she was ready to lay an egg. It wasn't the "giggle" or the regular coo, but definitely the "egg coo"! A very enduring sound, indeed.

If they start to do this, then you're off to a great start! What breed are your birds? There may be other indicators that I haven't mentioned--indicators that go with a specific breed. I'm pretty sure what I've mentioned above is pretty universal.

But before you try anything, please, please, make sure there is space for your birds  You want there to be enough room for mom, dad, and babies  If your birds are showing these signs now, please invest in a large cage asap. Good luck to you!


----------



## FrostFox09

Ingy said:


> I fully agree that a very small enclosure isn't good for any bird--they may not want to make an egg in such a small spot. I say, get a cage that they can stretch their full wingspans out in and comfortably hop in and around in.
> 
> When they decide they are going to lay an egg....there is a few behaviors to look for. The male will often do a "bow coo"--which is when he will puff up his crop (neck,) hoot or coo loudly, and move his head up and down, as if he were taking a bow to the female. He'll do this a lot, to try to impress his lady.
> 
> The girl, well, she'll start to "sing". You'll recognize the song right away--usually, my girl, who laid eggs often (infertile,) never sang this song until she was ready to lay an egg. It wasn't the "giggle" or the regular coo, but definitely the "egg coo"! A very enduring sound, indeed.
> 
> If they start to do this, then you're off to a great start! What breed are your birds? There may be other indicators that I haven't mentioned--indicators that go with a specific breed. I'm pretty sure what I've mentioned above is pretty universal.
> 
> But before you try anything, please, please, make sure there is space for your birds  You want there to be enough room for mom, dad, and babies  If your birds are showing these signs now, please invest in a large cage asap. Good luck to you!




uhm...thx to all of u guys..now i know dat my pigeons need more space..

uhm..about dat "coo thing.." my male pigeon does coo evryday..but my female always ignore him..and when he grooms her,she pecked hard at his face..wats d meaning of dat??


----------



## sreeshs

FrostFox09 said:


> uhm...thx to all of u guys..now i know dat my pigeons need more space..
> 
> uhm..about dat "coo thing.." my male pigeon does coo evryday..but my female always ignore him..and when he grooms her,she pecked hard at his face..wats d meaning of dat??


Thats normal, give them some time and some space. If the cock can follow the hen walking jumping and short flying during the courtship ritual, there is more chance for them to bond quickly. All these are exhibitions of the strength so the cock need some area to "show" his skills


----------

